# Please Help!



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I found my silver molly on her back just lying on the bottom. She is still alive but I don't know how to fix her. She tries to swim a little but she is upside down. What to do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

there isnt much you can do cherq. i'm sorry.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm far from a fish expert, but it sounds like a swim bladder problem. Then again, I could be wrong. But there's nothing you can do about a swim bladder problem.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Only thing you can try Cherg, is to add Tablespoon of salt per gal & slowly raise the temp to 85. But if there are other fish (or snails) in the tank, you need to use a separate hospital tank/tub/bowl. 
But I'm sorry to say once they get upside down, its usually to late


----------

